# saber tusk barracuda



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.aquariumfish.net/images_01/sabe...paraya_w360.jpg

are these fresh water
how big a tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

search the archives,this fish has been discussed so many times its not funny

look up 'payara'


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> search the archives,this fish has been discussed so many times its not funny
> 
> look up 'payara'


 sad but true, should be a bunch you can find by searching

get huge in the wild and tend to die mysteriously in captivity


----------

